# Setbacks On Sling Building Lately



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Worked in my mother in law’s yard the last 2 weekends and got scratched by her rose bushes, kept working & didn’t pay it no mind, but should’ve washed/cleaned it.

I contracted a rather nasty little fungal infection that’s really testing me.
It’s swollen, sore, and itching like a MF……never had anything itch so bad.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Ughh, man I’m groaning just looking at the pics! That looks nasty. Did they give you anything to put on it or has it just been home care? Would Tinactin work? Lol


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Dammnn brother.

Always the pretty things that get ya


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Well that does not look fun at all! Hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

And another reason I don’t work in the garden ✅

seriously tho….that looks like no fun at all.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Dang that doesn’t like fun buddy


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks just like a poison oak or poison ivy rash... Yuk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Worked in my mother in law’s yard the last 2 weekends and got scratched by her rose bushes, kept working & didn’t pay it no mind, but should’ve washed/cleaned it.
> 
> I contracted a rather nasty little fungal infection that’s really testing me.
> It’s swollen, sore, and itching like a MF……never had anything itch so bad.
> ...



Hope you heal and get back to it soon.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Dang ! allergic reaction maybe? hope it gets better quick


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> Looks just like a poison oak or poison ivy rash... Yuk


That's exactly what it is! I've had it a few hundred times it seems and that looks very familiar


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

This stuff helps quite


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Dang, that's a nasty one. We use Neosporin quite a bit. It really helps with the itching.

Get well soon Darrell


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Tks guys, yeah no fun at all whatsoever……the lightest breeze blowing across the hairs on my arm sets off an itching storm.

Jon, the Doc said it was definitely from the rose bush and I’m positive I wasn’t around any poison Ivy or Oak…….it’s called Sporotrichosis or Rose Gardner’s Disease.

He gave a Tetanus shot, a round of Prednisone, Cephalexin antibiotic, and a topical cream for the itching.

This is nothing compared to what others are going through, so I’m blessed, it’s just a hindrance I’ll get through.

Tks for the well wishes guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Tks guys, yeah no fun at all whatsoever……the lightest breeze blowing across the hairs on my arm sets off an itching storm.
> 
> Jon, the Doc said it was definitely from the rose bush and I’m positive I wasn’t around any poison Ivy or Oak…….it’s called Sporotrichosis or Rose Gardner’s Disease.
> 
> ...


I see I see! Well I'm glad it's getting better 😊


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

Sorry to see this, Darrell, hope you get back to building soon!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I was wondering what was taking you so long to make me another fork....


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

BOO HISS. raggedy poison ivy looking stuff. heal up brofiger.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Looks nasty hope you heal up soon


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> I was wondering what was taking you so long to make me another fork....


You haven’t begged enough, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> You haven’t begged enough, lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


🤲


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Sorry for your trouble! Get well soon!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Reed Lukens said:


> Looks just like a poison oak or poison ivy rash... Yuk


Big time. Growing up in NorCal Poison Oak is my middle name.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Those roses are pretty and I knew they could cut you up, never knew they could do that, thanks for the heads up. Hope you have a speedy recovery bud.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Get better soon


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

How is your fungus, Darrell?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> How is your fungus, Darrell?


Still amungus, lol…..getting a bit better, not quite as itchy now, Tks Stuart 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Still amungus, lol…..getting a bit better, not quite as itchy now, Tks Stuart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry you have to experience it, brother.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> Sorry you have to experience it, brother.


Tks, could always be worse.....I’ll live 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe  Band Up **


----------

